# What type of spurs do you use and why?



## seana12 (8 February 2010)

Just trying to learn more about spurs and why people use them


----------



## monkeybum13 (8 February 2010)

I use plain prince of wales spurs for jumping, good back up to leg aid without the need for using the whip lots. Also gets a quick reaction if needed when going xc for safety reasons
I use mark todd roller ball spurs when using spurs for the first time on a horse as they are "kinder"


----------



## ISHmad (8 February 2010)

I never used spurs and have no plans to.


----------



## zoeshiloh (8 February 2010)

In the right hands spus are a invaluable tool. I use two differen types of spurs, depending on what I am doing. In terms of dressage, spurs allow you to give a much more specific, and much lighter aid. I used to think spurs were evil and cruel, but as my trainer put it to me; surely you would prefer one squeeze than constant tap tap tapping (similar to why a horse that needs a pelham should have one, rather than trying to make them go in a snaffle, then cosntantly having to haul on their mouth!).

Spurs are often used incorrectly - they are not there to make the horse go faster IMO, they are not there to 'gee them up' - they are there to create a more delicate and specific instruction.

The stigma surrounding spurs is often caused by those that can't use them, or use them incorrectly.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (8 February 2010)

i use very short ball ended ones, so one of the kinder types. my boy is very good off the leg but as he is now working on half pass/traver/shoulder in and starting changes seriously i need to be 200% precise with my aids.

when i competed mums horse (now retired to schoolmaster duties) i rode in ball ended ones at home and then in sharp rowels at shows, which will no doubt get peoples back up but he was a cunning devil and if i didnt would *drop* me half way down the centre line as he knew there was bugger all i could do about it in the ring (at home he was electric off the leg at all times), so with the rowels i could just touch him once, remind him not to drop me then keep them off him the rest of the test.


----------



## LindyLulu (8 February 2010)

i've only used spurs once when the instructor where i used to work told me to so i could see the difference in a very stubborn horse.
I don't think i would use them again because i felt i was being too harsh on the horse. i know lots of people use them, but i just feel that i want to.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (8 February 2010)

That is really interesting about the schoolmaster, I have the ride on one just the same!  Only been out competing on him once and he did exactly that, pizza cutters for him next time me thinks.

Oh and before anyone starts to shout the spurs are not sharp at all, they have a smooth metla disc but look like a pizza cutter hence the name.


----------



## Kat (8 February 2010)

I use prince of wales spurs, when I need them which isn't often. Normally just for competing on certain horses (I compete riding school horses) it reminds them that you mean business and is a different feel for them from the normal nag nag nag that they get daily. It means that I can actually be much more gentle with them. 

Hubby has prince of wales spurs and a swan neck pair, the swan neck pair are because he is very tall and when riding a small horse it means he can have his stirrups longer and still get his leg on. He wears them all the time when riding the little cob he shows and does dressage with as otherwise he'd be riding at jumping length! Not many people are familiar with them though and he is constantly being "told off" for wearing his spurs upside down......... even by showing judges. Mark Todd used to wear some very similar though for the same reason (in fact they are mark todd brand spurs!).


----------



## Koda (8 February 2010)

I use 2cm rounded end spurs. I use them at competitions to get my mare popping off my leg and it works a charm. I don't use them often when training as I don't want her getting 'dead' to them. I much prefer spurs to a schooling whip though, and I know my mare does too. Spurs are more concentrated pressure, whereas a whip really stings, and I don't want to hurt my girlie


----------



## bex1984 (8 February 2010)

I don't know what they're called, but I use short, blunt spurs. I avoided using them for aaaages but was amazed at the difference when I did start using them, after struggling for so long I was actually getting a response from my pony, first time, every time. He seems happier ridden in them - I guess because I'm not nagging him constantly.


----------

